# Chausson Electric Bed



## XTab

The handbook says "If the system fails, you can manipulate the bed with a crank. On the left side, a hump covers the hole for accessing the mechanism."
(There's a kind of artist's impression they've used to show what you're looking for, but it doesn't relate to anything we can see).

We've searched and searched, but can't find 'the hump' or any way of using the little crank to move the bed up or down.

If anyone here has a Chausson with the electric bed and has found the where and how of this, please put us out of our misery!


----------



## trakweb

Hi - only just seen this.

We had a Chausson Suite Relax with the electric bed and had the same problem. If you feel around the bulge you will feel a hole. I just fiddled with the crank and it took a while but it eventually latched onto the spindle.
Very slow to wind and I wouldn't like to have to do it often.

Note of caution - DO NOT LEAVE CRANK IN as I did as when it suddenly starts working again the handle rotates at an amazing speed and flies off. Fortunately no damage done.

Hope this helps


----------



## Hessi

Xtab,
sorry for the late answer, had a problem with our bed in Flash 22.
Found the cranking point for the handle, hope you have thin arms otherwise forget it.
If as i think you have the flash 22 please find information below.

Near side window behind passenger seat.
Two thirds along the window towards passenger seat if you look up you will see a hole approx 1" in diameter and this is where the mechanical cranking handle goes in.

If you hve thick arms you will never do as your arms have to fit between the bed and the blind cover for the window. I have thin arms and managed to get one in and crank bed down approx 1". After doinf this i could not get my arm out, elbow jammed between bed and blind cover. Had to crank bed back up to get my arm out. Really poor design and about as much good as a chocolate fireguard. I guess you would have to remove the blind cover to get even limited access.

Hope this explanation helps but i am sure it won't help you. Poor design if you ask me.

rgds

Hessi


----------



## terencepaul

Hi, I have a Chausson Sweet Maxi now and found this topic interesting. I looked and found the hump too on the left side of the drop down bed and located the crank gadget but so far I have not engaged it anywhere that is correct as it seems more like a cavern shape opening on the side rather than a small hole for the crank. I will look some more, just in case I ever need it. Hopefully not and I guess starting the engine will get over the battery not doing so good.


----------



## Spacerunner

Check out the Chausson group on Facebook, this topic is discussed at length on there. Some contributors have a lot of knowledge about the problems with electric beds.


----------



## fatbuddha

interesting that this has come up as we've just acquired a Welcome 610 on a Ford chassis. I'll take a look at that Facebook page


----------



## terencepaul

Hi,
I set out to explore the electric bed and get how it is raised using the handle gadget last week. I do no longer like using Facebook so that option was overlooked. I have never really needed to use it and always thought of starting the engine would fix it. Anyway, in my Sweet Maxi the underside of the bed shows a hump on the left side and slightly in front of the island and if you peek under your mattress you will see a wooden cover sitting there which hides the motor mechanism that raises the bed. I used a mirror held next to the window to look clearly inside the hump and easily located the hole in the the motor slightly off centre and a bit lower and on placing the handle gadget proceeded to raise the bed quite easily. I am sure other Chausson models will differ

Any Sweet or Suite Maxi owners out there?


----------

